# Enology Database link



## sangwitch (Aug 23, 2006)

I came across this link and thought others might be interested. It's a database of links to all things wine.


http://www.arq.net/oenology/


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks, put in the Wine Information file in my favorites....


----------

